# Windshield washer problems



## Coreydjones (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, I've been troubleshooting my windshield washer system for awhile and thought I'd see if someone may have experienced the same issue and knows what's wrong. It started when I was only getting a trickle of fluid when I activated the system. So I removed the nozzles to see if I was getting any fluid to the nozzles which I was getting a full stream of fluid. So I tried to clean the nozzles without any luck. Then I Proceeded to buy new nozzles and still didn't get a good spray, only a trickle. When the hose is disconnected from the nozzles there is a steady stream on fluid that shoots out of the hose when the system is activated. So then I thought there must be a leak that's allows fluid to escape before enough pressure builds up to spray through the small nozzle holes. But I had no luck finding any leaks. So now I'm down to replacing the pump even though it appears to be working but may not be generating enough pressure to push the fluid through the nozzles. I'm looking for some input if anyone has had an issue like this.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

You have a restriction in the hoses, connectors, or nozzles. My guess is that the pump is fine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did you get the nozzles? Genuine Nissan or the cheapest you could find anywhere? There is a check valve in them that may be blocked or defective. If it sprays without the nozzle the pump is working


----------



## Coreydjones (Jul 12, 2017)

Yet a full stream of fuild when nozzles are off and new nozzles?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't really understand what you just wrote but I would say you need a new nozzle ( or used from a junkyard). I would think one off another Nissan such as a Pathfinder or X terra would probably fit, if you can't find a Frontier.


----------



## Coreydjones (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's the thing, I have tried new Nissan and new after market nozzles without success. Guild will just sputter out of the nozzles without reaching the windshield. When the nozzles are off the hose connectors there is a full stream of guild that comes out of the hose end that the nozzles connect to. It doesn't seem like there is enough pressure to push the guild though the small holes of the nozzles. So it seems to me that either the hose is restricted in some manor or the pump isn't strong enough. Just looking to see if anyone else has run into this before. I have also replace some of the hose but not the hose from the pump.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guild=Fluid????
I think you are overthinking this. Pump is working, hoses are not leaking = blocked nozzle in my books.


----------



## Coreydjones (Jul 12, 2017)

*Blocked nozzles*



Coreydjones said:


> Yet a full stream of fuild when nozzles are off and new nozzles?


So how many times do you suggest I replace the nozzles before I rule out blocked nozzles? I've already tried replacing them with Nissan nozzles and after market nozzles. I think that should do it, don't you?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you have one that is good that you could hook up just to test? Again your pump is working, hoses are not leaking, but somehow wiper fluid is not getting through your replacement nozzles. To me that indicates the nozzle is blocked. Have you tried sticking a needle through the front holes? If that does not work try sticking a needle through the back hole that plugs into the tube


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Corey,

Your Washer hose may be kinking at some point, after you close the hood.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

BRubble said:


> Corey,
> 
> Your Washer hose may be kinking at some point, after you close the hood.


Couldn't Edit my previous post, but also: If for some reason,, after attaching the water line to the Washer Spigot, if the Line is Taught, then the Line may be being pinched comeing over or around sheet metal; Might need some slack in the Line.


----------



## Coreydjones (Jul 12, 2017)

*Inked hose*



BRubble said:


> Corey,
> 
> Your Washer hose may be kinking at some point, after you close the hood.


Well I finally got to the bottom of this. The hose from the pump apparently had a slight kink where it went through the inner fender. Wasn't enough to stop flow but enough to prevent the nozzles to spray. Replaced and rerouted the hose and all is good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. Glad you found the kink. Wonder how it occurred in the first place?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Coreydjones said:


> Well I finally got to the bottom of this. The hose from the pump apparently had a slight kink where it went through the inner fender. Wasn't enough to stop flow but enough to prevent the nozzles to spray. Replaced and rerouted the hose and all is good.


Corey,

Good Deal. It take's time to find where the problem is lot's of time's,, so You Did Good.

The Windshield Washer is something that I use often. This is my First Truck that has intermittant Wiper's,, and I like useing that too.

This is elementary,, but I'm careful to alway's use Windshield Washer rated for cold weather, cause I don't want to get caught with a frozen/busted line in the Winter time. It's Hot down here where I'm at right now,, but I still use the Winter Blend; one less thing to think about when the cold weather get's here.

Glad You got your's going again.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad You got your's going again.


----------

